# Celestrial Pearl Danio Spawned...



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

So as soon as the lights came on today my celestrial peral danio's went at it. The dominate males colored up and got a light brown bar across their backs. They then did a jimmy dance at the females that they chased into some plants and then did their embrace! I don't think any fry will make it though, we'll see... As the Chili rasboras and the one eye'd balckskirt will probably eat them up!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Try removing all the plants they spawned in, into a smaller aquarium, with an airstone and some form of heating. We pulled it off by hanging a specimen container on the inside of an aquarium, so that it mostly immerses in the water (to keep it warm), put an airstone inside and covered it. It worked

Steve


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Another way to rescue eggs is to vacuum the area where they spawned into a 5 gallon bucket. Stick a heater and a sponge filter in it and you're set. I have also just strained the vacuum water through a fine net and collected the eggs that way. 
That was all with zebra danios though and I can't say how adhesive celestial eggs are.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I think i just saw a fry in the tank. It was quite long for a fry but thin and black and clear. Tiny sitting on the underside of a leaf It swam off... I could probably put them in with the betta fry if i could catch them...

After looking up a picture of a fry on the net.... i'd say there is at least one in the tank. I'll be damed if i know how to cath it though... too many plants


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

suck it up with something!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

It's the finding it that's the hard part! Little black sliver in a green forest.

Found It and took a picture. It's in the betta fry tank now.... I'll keep a close eye on the tank over the next few days to see if more fry hatch out


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

We use turkey basters to suck up fry. U can get them in dollar stores.

Steve


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

It's allready in the betta tank sucked it up with a turkey baster.... Turkey basters are a must have tool for fish tanks...


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree, we have lots, even colour coded


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't you worry that the turkey baster will concuss the small fish, bonk it on the head? How big can the fry be before you can't use a turkey baster anymore? Could you transfer an adult celestial pearl danio with a baster? I have never had a baster.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! You have so many fry you might aswell open a school!



Scholz said:


> So as soon as the lights came on today my celestrial peral danio's went at it. The dominate males colored up and got a light brown bar across their backs. They then did a jimmy dance at the females that they chased into some plants and then did their embrace! I don't think any fry will make it though, we'll see... As the Chili rasboras and the one eye'd balckskirt will probably eat them up!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> Don't you worry that the turkey baster will concuss the small fish, bonk it on the head? How big can the fry be before you can't use a turkey baster anymore? Could you transfer an adult celestial pearl danio with a baster? I have never had a baster.


The fry are so tiny! And you control the amount of sucking power when you suck them up. I've used a turkey baster theat i've cut the end off off to suck up shrimp. Way easyer than netting them! I'd say any fry that is a month old is too big to turkey baste safely. You can break their backs if you aren't careful! So be gentel and you'll be fine!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Congrats! You have so many fry you might aswell open a school!


 oh that is bad, mine spawned last week to, I too have open a school...lol


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Congrats! You have so many fry you might aswell open a school!


LoL that's so funny~ =) I always think of Nemo's teacher when I think of school for fish.

Scholz, can you share some pictures of the proud parents? =D


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll just have to take my word that the parents are beautiful. They are really really hard to shoot pictures of. I've got two seperate schools of celestrial peral danio's 6 in the 5 gallon with 5 chili rasbora and 2 rasbora merah and 1 blackskirt tetra. ( he has one eye ) then i have 6 more in the 15 gallon community tank. My tanks are heavily planted and heavily stocked....


----------



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok, I have a school of 10 in a ten gal planted... along with 1 female virgin guppy and 1 white cloud minnow... Im trying to catch the latter two so the 10 gal will be a species tank.

Scholz, what are you parametres? My celestials will not spawn! I had 6, no luck, I got 4 more young ones, no luck! I know I have both sexes, beautiful colours!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

ph is some where around 7ish ussually... kh 4 to 5ish gh 4 to 5ish temperature is 24... Once weekly 50% water change...

to be honest i've stopped testing.... haven't tested a tank in a month or so... 

I think my secret is the live food.... they love white worms..... 

There are so many cherry shrimp in this tank that It's amazing I even found one fry.....


----------



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

all my cherry shrimp are gone now, but live food eh? ive been using high grade flake... good call!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

live black worms, dahpina.... I'm sure they'll help make it happen!


----------

